# Urgent! Horse not urinating.



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My horse went through something similar a couple of months ago. He cleared up on his own after about a week. I tried to get the vet out, but I guess he decided it wasn't important since he didn't respond to my text with pictures or my phone calls. I know my guy was swollen, too, along with having difficulty urinating. I talked to his old vet and she said to keep an eye on it. She said it's not normal for horses to have things like a uti.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I haven't had this issue, will be interested to hear the prognosis.


----------



## mazza0007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Seamom that makes me feel a bit better. The vet has been and is mystified. She cleaned him but found no more beans. Ultrasounded his bladder, all looks normal. Im sitting in his paddock now with a sample jar willing him to pee. Next step is we have to put in a catheter if he hasn't peed by the morning (its nearly midnight here) , My boyfriend even came and peed next to him, to see if some male company would help!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

****!! That sounds like something my husband would do! HAHAHA!! 

On a more serious note, was the very able to see if his bladder was full or if he's able to empty it? How is his water intake?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Put a pile of fresh clean bedding on his favourite "toilet". Works like a charm with mine when I think I'm done doing stalls lol


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

mazza0007 said:


> Thanks Seamom that makes me feel a bit better. The vet has been and is mystified. She cleaned him but found no more beans. Ultrasounded his bladder, all looks normal. Im sitting in his paddock now with a sample jar willing him to pee. Next step is we have to put in a catheter if he hasn't peed by the morning (its nearly midnight here) , My boyfriend even came and peed next to him, to see if some male company would help!


 Put him with fresh sawdust. That will encourage a horse to pee.


----------



## Chickenoverlord (Apr 30, 2013)

Could it possibly be a issue with his kidneys?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Did she pull blood work to test his WBC, bun and creatinine levels?

Do you know for sure he hasn't urinated? You can't be with him 24/7...so how can you be 100% sure?

Is he drinking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MAG1723 (Jul 24, 2012)

Does he pee in when he goes in the trailer? Or anything like that. If he does maybe throw him in the trailer and drive around the block to encourage him. that's all I have got  Interested in seeing what is happening


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Happened to a friend's gelding. He had severe bladder stones.
Hope all goes well for your guy.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Some horses will stretch into the urination stance attempting to relieve pain in their back or belly. I had one horse do it during a colic.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Sounds like stones to me. It is possible that he had a small one and is now trying to pass it. Keep in contact with the vet and be aware of his vitals and any signs of dehydration or toxicity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mazza0007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for replies.

Update is...Vet took bloods, levels getting done today. His bladder showed 1/4 full on ultrasound, no problems that vet could see, doesnt look like colic, good gut sounds, no signs of pain.

I think he must be peeing some time (had to sleep eventually last night) but in between he is straining as if he wants to but cant go. I can put him in the float etc but the thing is he's already trying to go, its like he cant..

His sheath does look a bit swollen, the vet is now suspecting allergy to something he has eaten causing irritation. Theres one food I introduced a few weeks ago, so I've stopped that. Its got honey in it, so I dont know if honey could be a problem

the reason I am so concerned is that its extremely hot up here right now, has really heated up in the last few weeks. so thats another possibility, he hasnt drunk enough water and has stressed his kidneys.

I am watching him for dehydration/pain etc but he seems his usual cheerful self...


----------



## mazza0007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Forgot to ask....bladder stones? How are they diagnosed and how are they treated?

Thinking about that it makes sense...he's standing there like he's trying to pass something.

Could they be caused by dehydration? (Im guessing yes?)

I will ask the vet about the possibility next phone call.


----------



## Olympus Bora (Oct 3, 2013)

mazza0007 said:


> Thanks Seamom that makes me feel a bit better. The vet has been and is mystified. She cleaned him but found no more beans. Ultrasounded his bladder, all looks normal. Im sitting in his paddock now with a sample jar willing him to pee. Next step is we have to put in a catheter if he hasn't peed by the morning (its nearly midnight here) , My boyfriend even came and peed next to him, to see if some male company would help!


LOL !!!!

Cant give much advice on this one but just had to laugh !

Men I tell you... !!


----------



## mazza0007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Yeah its a guy thing apparently!

So he is still bright and cheerful today and really enjoying all the fussing. I still havnt seen him pee but he MUST be, the vet thinks its not kidney/bladder stones because he's not in pain, no dribbling, no blood. She's more sure now that its allergy from food or even possibly from an insect bite as his sheath still looks a bit swollen. He's getting a corticosteroid injection in the morning. But first Im taking him for a walk to his favourite peeing place and try to get a sample.


----------



## mazza0007 (Sep 23, 2013)

So, an update on my boy....I did want to change the thread title to "Not Urgent, All good" but couldn't work out how to.

Thanks everyone for your advice.

He is absolutely fine and urinating properly again. The vet and I are both thinking it was an allergic reaction to the feed with honey in it, which had caused swelling. 

My Vet did say that it was sensible to get a vet out as quickly as possible for a horse that's not urinating as they can actually rupture their bladder.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you for the update.
I'm glad to hear he is back to normal.


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Glad to hear everything turned out good .


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Glad everything is better, such a scary thing!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

